# Elmer's Pumping Engine #17



## mirek111 (Nov 17, 2017)

Construction started


----------



## mirek111 (Nov 23, 2017)

I continue


----------



## Herbiev (Nov 24, 2017)

Great start. Keep the pics coming.


----------



## Rickl (Nov 24, 2017)

Lovely work.  Looking forward seeing the next set of parts.

Rick
Sth Australia


----------



## mirek111 (Nov 25, 2017)

Steam cylinder


----------



## mirek111 (Dec 19, 2017)

There is no time


----------



## mirek111 (Dec 20, 2017)

Steam chest


----------



## mirek111 (Dec 21, 2017)

Excentric strap


----------



## mirek111 (Dec 22, 2017)

Eccentric strap


----------



## mechman48 (Dec 26, 2017)

Hi Mirek
Looks nice so far will be watching with interest. I have a Vertical cross engine on the go at the moment, will get Festivities over with then look at putting a WIP thread on to forum.


----------



## mirek111 (Dec 30, 2017)

Bearing,,,,,,,


----------



## mirek111 (Jan 4, 2018)

Crank......


----------



## mirek111 (Jan 5, 2018)

My way of producing a flywheel.No Loctite.


----------



## ShopShoe (Jan 6, 2018)

That's a great way to make a spoked wheel that I had not thought of.

It looks great, too.

This project is coming along nicely.

--ShopShoe


----------



## deeferdog (Jan 6, 2018)

Very, very clever! I;m impressed. Cheers, Peter


----------



## mirek111 (Jan 11, 2018)

Table ....


----------



## mirek111 (Jan 12, 2018)

First test with one cylinder
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KCYjpTqe9zM&feature=youtu.be[/ame]


----------



## darco2 (Jan 14, 2018)

Mirek, nice work
I see you're producing a flywheel like me
-------------
Mirek, pekna prace... 
Vidim ze zotrvacnik robis presne tak isto ako ja.

RIchard


----------



## mirek111 (Jan 21, 2018)

Test with the second cylinder
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gyNRRX7P2WA&feature=youtu.be[/ame]


----------



## Mechanicboy (Jan 21, 2018)

Mirek, nice work at steam engine,.. Is the steam engine selfstarting? Difficult to see the crankshaft is set to 90 or 180 degree between 1. and 2. cylinder. With 90 degree crankshaft, the steam engine will selfstart.


----------



## mirek111 (Jan 21, 2018)

180 degrees


----------



## Mechanicboy (Jan 21, 2018)

mirek111 said:


> 180 degrees



In generally the double acting twin steam engine is the crankshaft set to 90 degree to make it selfstarting. And i learned out in this the plan say 180 degree crankshaft in this plan due the waterpump under steam engine the one discharge while the  second is on the intake stroke.   http://www.john-tom.com/ElmersEngines/17_Pumper.pdf


----------



## mirek111 (Jan 24, 2018)

Fixed
That was already known by Joseph Bo&#382;ek
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Josef_Božek


----------



## mirek111 (Jan 28, 2018)

Pump test
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=otlK_KxkAOI&feature=youtu.be[/ame]


----------



## mirek111 (Mar 24, 2018)

Ladder........


----------

